# Official Bulls @ Hornets Wednesday March 3, 2004. 7pm cst. CST,FSChi, NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Post predictions.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Hornets 98

Bulls 88

JC 24


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Hornets 100
Bulls 84


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Hornets go for the easiest double dip of their season (vs. Wizards on Monday).

Hornets 93
Bulls 85


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Hornet -- 115
Bull -- 97


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Hornets 109
Bulls 89


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

hornets 104
bulls 90


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

112










79


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TB#1, that's the creative spirit!

You made me look closely, but then it was all clear. Very nice.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Hornets 95
Bulls 87


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Hornets 98
Bulls 86

Mash 26, 5, 5


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Don't we have the Hornets number?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Don't we have the Hornets number?


:yes: 

Go with the Bulls!!


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Ahhh, what the hell. We haven't even played the Cavs yet and we've got another game thread up already???

Just as we seemed to be owned by certain teams (T-Wolves and Pistons come to mind), we seem to play other teams well no matter our circumstances (Celts and Hornets come to mind).

Be that as it is, I just don't see the Bulls pulling this one out. Too much Mashburn.

Hornets 101
Bulls 88


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

One game at a time folks. What if Curry, Crawford get injured, erob sprains his left pinky fingernail, and Hinrich tucks his jersey in his spandex?


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> One game at a time folks. What if Curry, Crawford get injured, erob sprains his left pinky fingernail, and Hinrich tucks his jersey in his spandex?


:laugh: 

Bulls - 93
Hornets - 89


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

86








99


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

Hornets - 98
Bulls - 88


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Bulls 79
Hornets 102


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Hornets 102

Bulls 93


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

The Hornies just gotta pay the Bulls back for those 2 inexcusable losses.

Hornies 105
Bulls 98

The ECH trio (pronounced ECK ! with Eddy being the one addressed by his first name cause he's still a kid) combines for 55 points, 28 rebounds, and 15 assists managing to prop up false hope for next season.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Or maybe it's the CHE trio, cause they're set to revolutionize the game.  :|


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gonna predict my 3rd straight Bulls loss.....sticking to the formula.

Hornets 97
Bulls 84


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hornets 97

Bulls 95


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hornets 99
Bulls 89


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Hornets 96
Bulls 84


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Hornets go for the easiest double dip of their season (vs. Wizards on Monday).


Well, looks like I got the first half of the equation wrong. Hornets aren't going to want to lose two in a row to two of the worst teams in the league, so I think they'll come out hyped for this one (how often can you say that about a team playing the Bulls?).


----------



## slluB (Apr 25, 2003)

hornets 93
bulls 88


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

hornets 99
bulls 92


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

86









84


Leading Scorers:









24









20


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

One thing is for sure, the sight of Tim Floyd wakes Eddy Curry up. And tomorrow night is going to be a career game for him I predict

In the end, I see NO pulling it out. But Curry is going to be great

NO 97
Bulls 94

Curry 38 pts


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Hornets 93
Bulls 86


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hornets 96
Bulls 87

Curry and Magloire will have a good matchup..


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Bulls 95
Hornets 89

Both Hinrich and Curry show up yet again.

Hinrich 17pts and 7 assists (though he gives up 33 to Baron)

Eddy Dominates--31pts and 15 (YES 15!!!) rebounds.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

I thought that the Bulls has a good chance in this game but there's no way in hell are they going to pull an upset when the game is in New Orlean. BULLS LOSE!

New Orleans 95
Bulls 88


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm probably going 0-2 but Bulls win!

Bulls 85
Hornets 81


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls 95
Hornets 94


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hornets lost at home by 24 pts to the heat in their last game. However, Baron Davis DNP and I think he is activated. Haslim of Miami had a huge game against Magloire. Curry will too. 

Bulls match up well with this team. Hornets are 19-11 at home. I think the bulls can win this game. NO are 32-28. 

But for the ribs, NO wins 95-92.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok, don't laugh...Bulls win it "for Corie" :laugh: :| 

*Bulls 90
Hornets 83*


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I have a feeling the Bulls could win this one, but, for the ribs, I gotta go with NO.

Hornets 98
Bulls 90


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*We're Going Streaking...
For the fourth time this season, the Bulls have won a season-high of two-straight games. A win at New Orleans would make it three-consecutive W's, The team has not captured three-straight victories since December of last season. During that three-game winning streak, the Bulls defeated Milwaukee 97-95 (12/14/02), Boston 94-83 (12/16/02) and Toronto 96-83 (12/18/02). The last four-game Bulls winning-streak came during a 13-game winning streak during the 1997.98 championship season.*

i know i already posted my prediction (haha) but this made me laugh pretty hard - it's from the mybulls email i just got...I imagined Will Ferrell in "Old School' yelling "Hey you guys...we're going streaking!!!" running naked through the streets....

just trying to keep a little sense of humor going. 


:sigh:


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I just do not see the Bulls winning this game, but again I thought cleveland was going to take to them. Bulls will need to score to compete, so no 4-18 (crawford) or 5-15 (dupree) shooting nights or tonight will be a long one. I still do not understand why Dupree took 15 shots one more than Curry. 

Chicago has won two of 3 so it should be a good game, but the hornets at home will squeak out 99-94 win over the can't hit in the clutch Bulls.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

The Wizards just beat the Hornets...but that's because Gilbert Arenas raped them for 35 and 11....if Kirk can follow suit than the Bulls might win.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I predict more inconsistency from Jamal.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Hornets 99
Bulls 90


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Hornets 103
bulls 87

Mashburn 30
Curry 21


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Ahhh..at least there is one thread on this board that isn't filled with hate and negativity........

Bulls 98
New Orleans 101

The win it for Corie motivation could fly, but I wouldn't be suprised if they decide to play like dogs either.

Leading scorer: Shirley 23


----------



## jsong (Nov 5, 2003)

Again law of the average says jamal will have a terrific game tonight. Say about 30 points. After all the last two games he score 27 and 11 points. 

Although there is another good chance he will go into another strech of slump and score 10 points.

It will be interesting to see.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I think the Bulls will dedicate this game to Corie Blount, which will motivate them...for about a quarter.

Hornets - 101
Bulls - 88

The quest for that elusive 3-game winning streak continues...


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls 95
hornets 90

KH 24pt 7rb 12as
EC 26pt 15rb 2blks
TY 2pt 14rb 6blks
JC 12pt 3rb 8as
AD 15pt 10rb
KG 13pt 4steals
RD 3pt

baron 32pt fg36% /12as
magloire 16pt 14rb 5blks
mash 25pt


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
If the players put up those stats, the Bulls are going to win by much more than 5!!! I hope it happens though!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Hornets 92 Bulls 89


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls 80
Hornets 70

Hinrich 26


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

Bulls 92
Hornets 90
Hinrich 18 pts 8 assts


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Hornets win

Hornets 96
Bulls 92


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

bULLS WIN 

89-82


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OOOh during pregame Kirk says he saw his dunk on video and he says he's gonna try to get a better one.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm watching this game down here in N'Awlins. They said Hinrich's the leader. But as Jamal's shooting goes, so go the Bulls.

So given that.

Hornets-89
Bulls-82

Hinrich-22


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I agree with Kirk, the ball did catch some rim so it was not a full flush.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Hornets 110
Bulls 80

Players come out with no energy following the Blount dibacle.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

in the BLACK uniforms...I knew it.


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

BULLS : 88
Hornets: 81

Eddy Curry: 27 pts. 12 rbs.
Kirk Hinrich: 21 pts. 12 ast.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Bulls up 11-9 with 7:11 remaining in the first quarter


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jamal draining shots in people's face is still one of my favorite things. Wesley literally had his hand on Jamal's grill and the shot still went in. He's hot right now.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

man i wanted to predict a Bulls win so bad:upset:


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Crawford is hot early 3-3 2-2 from 3pt land, 14-9 early and I do mean early.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

blah, david wesley suited up today... you guys may just win if floyd has him playing more than 30 minutes tonight. his defense is lackluster at best and with mash back its almost unnecesary to take shots on offense, altho if he does find his touch he could be rather productive, i just dont see that happening tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Lint sighting! any demand for PbP? i'll be happy to pad my post total, I mean to offer my services


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

WTF? Jamal hasn't missed a shot. And he just got sat for the illustrious Linton Johnson.

I've always been a big proponent of playing your starting guards the whole 1st quarter.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Lint sighting! any demand for PbP? i'll be happy to pad my post total, I mean to offer my services


Go for it . . .


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice alleyoop by Tyson to Eddy..

Hinrich threw an awesome pass to Linton and he blows the easy layup.. Jamal would have made it..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Linton sucked at Tulane too. Nice layup.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lob to Eddy misses.

Blocking foul on dupree. he was moving outside the circle. PJ brown knocks down the first Ft makes second.

Jamal brings it up to Lint, to Dupree. almost throws it away JC shoots.. misses. Tyson O reb.

Lint for three. WAY OFF. quarter over.

24-20 Bulls

Jamal with 10pts 4-5 FG 2 3's
Hinrich 4pts on 2-4 shooting 2rebs and 3 asts 1 TO
Curry 6 pts 2 rebs


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

You have to remember Linton earned these minutes, I do not know when but he has earned them in Skiles eyes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hornets are driving but not finishing

Linton baseline jumper misses Bdiddy with the layup

Armstrong misses Dupree rebound

he goes coast to coast for a beautiful layup. he falls down and is fouled. FT attempt miss

alleyoop attempt fails for hornets

Tyson jumpshot. GOOD.

Chi28 NOH 20

AD in Curry out.

Armstrong to Baron for 3! MISS airball

Traylor grabs tyson for a foul.

Tyson postups fadeaway jumper no good. 

Traylor to Bdiddy to Armstrong. 20 foot jumper. GOOD

Linton for 3! GOOD swish

Baron to Mcgloire inside Good.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Holy crap, was that Lint burying a three?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

foul on Chicago TO

Baron another three try in the corner. MISS

Jamal stole the ball. for three! in and out. he had linton or dupree open down in the paint.

baron spins in and tyson gets called for the foul.

8:21 left Chicago 30-24


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Linton has yet to do anything to convince me that he's an NBA player. He's keeping the Hornets in the game by jacking shots.

Jamal missed Dupree open on the break.

Looks like Skiles was able to cool him off by sitting him for that minute at the end of the quarter.

When's Hinrich coming back in? Tired of Linton.

Eddie Robinson is better than Linton in every facet.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

KH, JC, Tyson, JYD, AD on the floor

Hinrich baseline to JYD and he throws it up. MISS. AD oreb shoots it up MISS and is fouled. AD at the line. hits the first and the second.

Skiles talking with Hinrich and Crawford about cutting in or something like that

Baron jumper. MISS

Crawford brings it up to JYD, to AD back to JC for a jumper. MISS (nice shot though he was open on a screen)

Magloire is fouled Magloire splits FT's

PJ brown in.

Davis to Tyson but stolen by mash.

Mashburn to PJ at the top of the key. BD down low to PJ low post jumper GOOD

JYD fakes a three and shoots a tough runner in the lane fading away. MISS

Bdiddy pass for Mash for a easy bucket. BLOCKED by Tyson!

Chi 32-27 5:56 left in the 2nd quarter


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

weird no Erob sighting just yet. wasn't he on the hornets?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wesley has the ball. foul on JYD. over the limit. Lint in for JYD.

Mash makes first.hits the second.

JC brings it up. Hinrich faces baron. to EC. fadeaway MISS

Jamal with the oreb. pops a 3. MISS. Lint with the oreb and lays it in

Lint blocks PJ. PJ rebs. lays it in

AD baseline left side jumper. GOOD

Baron to Wesley on the left wing. on the line for 2! GOOD

36-33 Chicago 4:09 left.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Damn!

This team really needs Corie Blount out there!

(Couldn't resist!)


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> weird no Erob sighting just yet. wasn't he on the hornets?


no, hes always been a bull. 
edit- errrr my mistake.... i forgot about his time with the team when the franchise was in charlotte.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Around the horn 

Damon Jones with 16 assists in the fourth.

Stephen Jackson 2- pts 5 assists 4th q

lebron 24 7 rebs 3 assists 4 q

___________________________________

Jamal baseline 3. MISS

Eddy at the other end throws his body over Baron. FOUL and a MISS. cans first FT and second.

Eddy curry throws it away. Baron stole it. foul on Hinrich.

Baron misses first FT makes the second.

Hinrich brings it uip. Jamal looks to Lint baseline jumper GOOD

Baron pops it up to Mash. Lint pops it away. Mash shoots MISS

Eddy to Jamal to Hinrich for 3!!.. in and out and pops back in!! GOOD

offensive foul on hornets

Hinrich brings it up. to Jamal. back to Hinrich for 3! GOOD

Baron to Magloire. BLOCKED. Hornets ball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wesley jumper good.

Baron reaches in. no call

Eddy inside. nice move. turnaround jumper MISS. foul on Eddy

Magloire to the line. makes first.

Dupree and Chandler in. Hinrich out.
Traylor in

CHI 44-40 1:37 left

Jamal brings it up. AD top of the circle jumper. MISS. 

Mash spins and goes outside. Wesley to Davis. Baron puts up a 3. MISS

Jamal crazy crossover on MASH. MISS layup. AD miss. NOH rebs

MASH fadeaway jumper miss

AD takes the board

Jamal drives and is blocked from behind by Baron

Baron out.

AD jump hook bounces in.

13 secs left

Wesley. nice backdoor cut but BLOCKED by Jamal!!

halftime

46-40 BUlls


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

About Jamal:
"interesting they don't think they'll be able to resign him. He wants about 4-5 million"
"I asked Tom Dore if that was because they already gave it to Eddie Robinson hahaha"

Oh those hornets announcers. Good stuff.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> About Jamal:
> "interesting they don't think they'll be able to resign him. He wants about 4-5 million"
> "I asked Tom Dore if that was because they already gave it to Eddie Robinson hahaha"
> ...



:laugh:


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Our backcourt rocks  If we can get sf to go with they will cause teams fits.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Halftime stats

TO's Chi-5 NOH-6
Blocks Chi-5 NOH-3
Steals Chi-2 NOH-3
Rebs Chi-23 NOH-23

points in the paint CHI-18 NOH-12

FT's CHI 4-5 NOH 11-13

FT's are keeping the hornets in the game.

Hinrich 10 pts 2 rebs 5 asts 
Crawford 10pts 4-11 FG 1 reb 3 ast (2 to Hinrich for 3's) 1 stl
Curry 6 pts 3-10 FG 3 rebs 1 stl

Mash 7 pts 3 rebs
PJ 8 pts 7 rebs
Baron 1-8 shooting 5 pts 2 rebs 5 assists 5 TO's
Wesley 11 pts on 5-7 shooting 2 rebs


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Who is playing better Jaamal M. or Potential ?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

NOH miss someone.

JYD right side 17 footer GOOD.

Wesley at the top of the key. Baron in the paint. out to MASH for a jumper in the wing. GOOD
Hinrich to Eddy posting. out to JYD he's about to dunk and it goes out. if he slammed it, then he would have gotten it in..WHAT!! 

AD screens for Jamal. jumper in the left wing. GOOD

Baron. jumper in the lane miss. PJ tips it in with Eddy right in front.

Jamal jumper GOOD!

Baron baseline fadeway. GOOD no D that time.

Jamal..with a hand in his face. 3. GOOD!

PJ brown cleans up a missed shot. GOOD

Eddy spins fadeaway jumper. MISS

MASH fadeaway jumper. GOOD

CHI 55 NOH 50

Eddy makes a move. Baron gets called for a foul. his third 8:12 left. non shooting affair.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

JC for THREE NO. but is fouled by Wesley. hits 2 of 3.

Baron brigns it up. baseline. to PJ in the lane. shoots miss gets oreb TRAVEL call.

AD to Hinrich for the inbounds. Skiles smiles

JYD fakes a shot again. double team on Eddy. Eddy throws up an ugly shot MISS

Mash shoots miss Magloire Oreb good movement to Wesley for 3! good. 57-53 Bulls Timeout Bulls


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I find it absolutely hilarious that the Hornets have a all star center but yet they are doubling lil ol Eddy curry everytime he touches the rock. Talk about respect .


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

NO erob still. 

Hinrich to bring it up. Jamal on the wing. Hinrich to AD in side. fadeaway jumper. OOB Bulls ball after Mash touches it. someone from the hornets swears

AD on top. Hinrich goes right by Baron. out to AD for the jumper. GOOD

PJ hits a open shot. GOOD

Hinrich brings it across. finds AD. offensive foul AD.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

AD rebs. Jamal. stutter steps jumper in the lane GOOD. He's H-O-T HOT

Baron on the right wing. STOLEN by Jamal. careless pass by Baron.

Eddy curry hook shot GOOD (single coverage and he abuses the big men)

Baron gets a technical? jawing at Hinrich?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha. Kirk talking smack to the Baron. Davis schtick may have worked on Hinrich the first week of the season, but not now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

double technical on both Hinrich and Baron. that's so dumb.

Magloire with a spin move like Eddy.

AD 17 footer MISS JYD rebs loses it.

Baron shoots down low post. Blocking foul on Hinrich. his 4th. he's probably gonna come out. Dupree comes in for hinrich

linton in for JYD.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bdiddy makes both

Crawford around the screen. Magloire gets called for the hold

that defense chases people around the perimeter. 

pass to eddy and drops it in.

Wesley to Mash to PJ. Wesley at the top of the key. baron for 3 off a screen. GOOD

Jamal. crosses over forces up a shot,. baseline jumper MISS

PJ brown miss NOH oreb. Baron for 3 MISS. another Oreb for NOH MASH for 3. GOOD. 

eddy goes inside. Traveling called. tied game 65-65

AD rebs after NOH miss

bulls lose the ball. wesley puts it up and is fouled by AD/


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bulls lost their composure after Hinrich sat down. Hinrich was getting the ball to Jamal in rhythm. And now you've got disarray out there.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

BBB was slow for a sec lost a bit of pbp.

Baron is irate for foul called on him. augmon in

Eddy misses first FT. makes the second.

Mash posts up. PJ spins and misses.

Tyson boards. Jamal at the top of the key.

final shot for the Bulls. Tyson takes a weird shot at the 24sec buzzer. GOOD!

NOH last second shot blocked.

NOH-71
Bulls-70

When Hinrich left things fell apart.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Once the Hornets say both lynton and Dupee come in along with Ad they KNOW either Crawford or Curry is shooting .

They like any smart team will try to make Lynton or Dupree beat them when they are in the game .

teams have peeped our pick and roll and now they double Kirk and jamal everytime and just leave the screener alone .


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Curry looks helpless against their big men when he's double team. when he doesn't he can really dunk it. I think Curry needs Hinrich to set him up.

bench scoring CHI-16, NOH-2


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Why am I not surprised that Bulls lost the lead once Hinrich was benched for foul trouble?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

"Tyson Chandler shows why they don't run the princeton offense"--Hornets announcers.

:laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson back to Hinrich.finds tyson. nice pass back to KH jumper GOOD

jumper good for PJ.

Hinrich brigns it up. Dupree at the right wing. Tyson throws it away at what seems to have been a pass to Eddy. Eddy's not 30 feet tall TYson!

Stacey shot. GOOD.

Linton with a crazy pass in the paint. Stacey saves it. to Linton. offensive foul on Lint. STPUID call.

Mash doubleteamed. foul on Dupree.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

These moronic refs think they're players as they struggle to take over the game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson back to Hinrich.finds tyson. nice pass back to KH jumper GOOD

jumper good for PJ.

Hinrich brigns it up. Dupree at the right wing. Tyson throws it away at what seems to have been a pass to Eddy. Eddy's not 30 feet tall TYson!

Stacey shot. GOOD.

Linton with a crazy pass in the paint. Stacey saves it. to Linton. offensive foul on Lint. STPUID call.

Mash doubleteamed. foul on Dupree.

Augmon with FT's misses first makes second

Hinrich left wing. traylor gets called for foul outside around perimeter. Hinrich baseline and gets called for an offensive foul. his 5th. BOGUS CALL.

MAsh hits a shot

9:39 left

NOH 78 CHi 72


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Refs have taken over in this qtr. Pretty much said "ok, lets shut the Bulls down"...

That call on Hinrich is a freaking joke and the past 3 calls against us have been awful.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich gets called for a bogus call? Wow, I'm surprised.

This is b*****t.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk fouls out.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

E-rob gets technical.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

That was some BS .


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

"Tim Floyd, oh we've seen that headache look before - Bulls announcers

OMG

Hinrich gets called for the worst foul. OMGGIBNOOIEHBOREGnrphkn

Darrell Armstrong sandwiches Hinrich into armstrong. OMG


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Kirk fourth in the NBA in personal fouls per game.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

What a horsecrap call, ref SHOULD be suspended for that call


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

$7,500.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man, that's about the most bogus of bogus calls. I can't remember the last time I actually complained about the refs... I usually think it's pointless. But these guys really and truly suck ***.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Stern needs to fine some more of these fools. Time to gut these losers and hire some real refs for the future.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Is there a QuesTec system in the NBA too?


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

game over, w/out kirk bulls dont stand a chance


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk is our martyr We better win.

Ronald Dupree with the rebound.

Dupree offensive foul.

I really hope the league reviews that one call. I am absolutely pissed. I'm gonna do minimal Pbp

mash fadeaway bad shot. NOH oreb
traylor dunk try blocked by tyson.

Jamal 3 try MISS

Brunson in. Linton shoots GOOD

Magloire rebs scores


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

On a scale of 1 to 10, how bad was Kirk's mysterious sixth foul?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Its been a while since I've seen the refs take over a game in such a way. U can tell every Bull is p*ssed out there. Oh well.....no doubts on who gets the game ball tonight....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> On a scale of 1 to 10, how bad was Kirk's mysterious sixth foul?


10 being the worst call. a 15. I'll have video of it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> On a scale of 1 to 10, how bad was Kirk's mysterious sixth foul?


it was a we're writing another letter to the league office bad. complete and utter BS.

and Kirk was livid.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

15 out of 10. Nice. The Bo Derek of bogus calls.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're only down 1 but i still don't see us winning this one(hopefully they prove me wrong).

Good to see this team fighting....


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Lint's had a really nice game. He's confident with his shot and hit a couple nice ones.

And, as expected, a couple of nice hustle plays too.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Linton drives and dunks. i was distracted by the illinois game 69-69 tied with 37.5 secs left against Purdue. this for at least the share of the big ten title for Illinois.

81-80 NOH.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Win it for Captain!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Illinois - Purdue OT Illinois leading it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That Kirk foul was...beyond words. He's had a few tonight called tonight, but that was the worst.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Kirk's the Charles Tillman of the Bulls


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Why dont they call the same fouls on LeBron and Carmelo? F*!

:upset:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Good grief Tyson, what an ugly *** shot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls force 24 sec violation.

Tyson point blank shot MISS


foul on Tyson another phantom call

SKiles "Come on, we know what you're doing refs!"

Linton fouls Mash. Mash coming to the line.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Brunson makes both FT

NOH 83 Chi 82

Mash to Wesley to Baron. Wesley drives in. gets fouled by Linton

this is a horrendously called game.

PJ brown shoots GOOD
Brunson gets fouled by Baron. Baron his 6th. AHAHA in his face.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OT: Illinois 77-76 24 secs left. traveling on Purdue.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Even though I go to Purdue, go Illinois! (Never a Purdue sports fan was I.)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

"You wonder what kind of chemistry that bulls offense can have with Brunson in. That Brunson is not a burner."--Hornets announcer.

Chandler is inept.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

NOH 88 Chi 86 1:26 left in the game

Magloire splits FT's

Crawford drives in. pass to AD and AD hits a baseline jumper! TIED!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TIE GAME BABY!

JC is playing one heck of a game out there.

And i just love the way this team has competed in this qtr.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

JAMAL!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OMG JAMAL WITH THE 3! Thats COLD baby!!

Bulls up 3.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Awesome! Totally stellar play down the stretch from Jamal


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

WIN IT FOR CORIE!

(incidentally Eddy has CB and Cories number magic markered on his shoes tonight...in case anyone was wondering).


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

we can pull this one out going for 3 in a row for the first timne this season 

GO BULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal is a shooting guard. Kirk is a point guard. End of discussion. 

Another clutch shot for Jamal.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

MASH with a 3 to tie it up with 32:6 ouch.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey...yeah.. go ahead and leave Mashburn open. No way he's gonna knock the 3 down...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How can u give up a wide open 3 pointer to their best player on the floor??


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich's bogus call


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Hey...yeah.. go ahead and leave Mashburn open. No way he's gonna knock the 3 down...


:laugh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Doh, that's why you don't have CBA players against NBA players.

Lint might be an NBA player one day, but he's got a lot to learn, and he just made a bad decision to leave Mash oen for three. Tie game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Fizer's face grimaces because he was so wide open before even he nailed it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Crawford top of the key shoots the 3! MISS

reb Bulls we lose it. but OOB call goes against NOH. we lost that ball. another bad call but goes in our favor. maybe Mash knocked it but we have new life.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Crawford drains the clock, thought he could draw a foul call. idiotic and misses the floater. Overtime folks.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

overtime. At least Jamal didn't leave anytime left on the clock.

And how about a bad call going our way? nice.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

We miss yet another game winning shot opportunity. Kirk missed one about 2 weeks ago, and Jamal just missed one. When was the last time we hit one of those? Jalen went about 0-10 in the last 2 years when he was a Bull.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wesley misses shot. AD rebs

AD to Brunson drives inside to Eddy. MISS. tipped out. eddy got the reb. 

Jamal a runner and is way off. probably knocked out.

Darrell Armstrong shot miss

Eddy at the other end throws it away.

PJ jumper GOOD.

Skiles Timeout.

93-91 Hornets


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Eddy has really played like crap tonight.

And does PJ even miss?? 

JC is all we got out there. Don't see how one guy is gonna pull this off.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eddy looks kinda lost out there right now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another BAD call. Worst officiated game against us all season. There have been a LOT.....but this one takes the cake.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Overtime is as good as a loss for us 

As soon as regulation ends and we're tied its the death knell

We may as well concede this one and save everyone the bother 

Even though Crawford choked with his last two shots in regulation .. I do give him props for showing some fight and grit tonight to keep us in it 

We could have easily dropped our bundle when Kirk was marched

Props Jamal


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This game looks impossible to win right now. All we have out there is Crawford. 

Brunson isn't getting Crawford the looks that Kirk was getting him. And Brunson isn't a threat.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Crawford misses a three.

Linton gets called for a foul on both ends of the court.

Magloire hits both FT's

NOH 95 CHI - 91

AD shoots MISS. Dupree tips no good. Bulls ball

Brunson. sets up. Wesley called for foul on Jamal.

Brunson lays it up. thinks he's MJ. looks like reggie jordan. tip out by tyson. 

NOH ball. AD fouls. 

Ronald Dupree looks like Don Cheadle.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Crawford misses a three.

Linton gets called for a foul on both ends of the court.

Magloire hits both FT's

NOH 95 CHI - 91

AD shoots MISS. Dupree tips no good. Bulls ball

Brunson. sets up. Wesley called for foul on Jamal.

Brunson lays it up. thinks he's MJ. looks like reggie jordan. tip out by tyson. 

NOH ball. AD fouls. 

Ronald Dupree looks like Don Cheadle.

Magloire splits FT's

Brunson throws the bounce pass away.

Brunson steals the ball. pass to Jamal drives and gets fouled. will shoot 2 makes first. and drains second. 96-93 NOH

Mash misses a tough fadeaway. Tyson tips the reb over the top of the scoreboard. both hands TYSON!!!


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Is it correct to say that B-Diddy's horrible stat line shooting wise can be attributed to Kirky or was he guarding wesley.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

****ing refs are trying to take over the damn game again. Maglore trips Dupree but Dupree gets the foul. Do the refs know that the Hornets are laughing off their *** because these refs are incompetent?


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Does anyone see anything fundamentally wrong with playing Lint, Dupes and Brunson minutes in overtime ?

Guess that explains a bit as to why we haven't scored a bucket in OT yet


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> This game looks impossible to win right now. All we have out there is Crawford.


Great quote future.

:laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Magloire trips Dupree on a screen. Dupree gets called for a foul. WHAT !??? even magloire though it was on him THIS IS SO BS. I hope the league apologizes for this.

magloire splits a pair of FT's

3 by jamal MISS. tapped out backcourt. Brunson gets fouled.

Brunson at the line. misses first makes second.

NO 97 CHI - 94 15.8 left in OT

BBB.net is slow


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> ****ing refs are trying to take over the damn game again. Maglore trips Dupree but Dupree gets the foul. Do the refs know that the Hornets are laughing off their *** because these refs are incompetent?


they are an abomination. this is me not laughing.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> Is it correct to say that B-Diddy's horrible stat line shooting wise can be attributed to Kirky or was he guarding wesley.


Kirk played good D but Baron just kept jacking 3's. Hinrich wouldn't let him in the paint but it seemed like he didn't want to drive til he got t'ed up.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> This game looks impossible to win right now. All we have out there is Crawford.


Great quote future.

:laugh: 


We know who the better Jamal is tonight. Good game by JC though.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ouch.

that's being a bulls fan for ya.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

And we are tied once again...

and the NO hits one

:sigh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

JAMALALALALALALALALALALAALALALALALALALA-ham-dam!!!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Mashburn sucks.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

:sigh:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

No ****in way.

Wow.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> Is it correct to say that B-Diddy's horrible stat line shooting wise can be attributed to Kirky or was he guarding wesley.


Kirk played good D but Baron just kept jacking 3's. Hinrich wouldn't let him in the paint but it seemed like he didn't want to drive til he got t'ed up.

NOH calls another Timeout. if new orleans loses to this bulls team on the floor, i don't know how they could show their faces.


Jamal hit a three

Mash turnaround 3!. GOOD!!!!

Noo!!!!!

jim jackson dancing in my head..


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

WTF was Brunson doing guarding Mashburn? Mashburn will make 10/10 on Brunson in any day of the week because he has at least 6 inches on Brun-Scrub.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Noooo!!!


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

hey spongyfungy, I couldn't get the bogus foul vid to load.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Oh the life of a Bulls fan  


What does Skiles tell his team after this one ? :sour:


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

At least we can make ESPN News for loosing once again on a last second shot by JM, man we really do suckm but hey we got a high light for sportscenter


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Brunson had the best D on Mash shot tonight. every other shot was uncontested.

in OT, where was EROB??? and is there no question we need Hinrich in the cluth?

Jamal had a great game but disappeared in OT except that last play. this hurts. this really hurts. 

Bulls lose, refs win. hornets just benefit.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

:upset: 

You guys do not feel my pain...no words can describe it right now.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Helluva game by the refs. Hope they sleep well tonight.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> hey spongyfungy, I couldn't get the bogus foul vid to load.


I couldn't either


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Mashburn sucks.


I wish more of our players sucked like him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Helluva game by the refs. Hope they sleep well tonight.


doesn't load or doesn't download?

http://s92801878.onlinehome.us/hinrichbogusfoul2.avi


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> I wish more of our players sucked like him.


Sarcasm, my man! When someone hits a game-winner like that, it is proper etiquette to say he sucks. For me, anyway.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> What does Skiles tell his team after this one ?


Keep punching like you did tonight and you'll win 7 or 8 out of every 10 games.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> doesn't load or doesn't download?
> ...


Doesn't load. My computer has a crack problem though.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> doesn't load or doesn't download?
> ...


Mine loads, but I get this message:

Some of the streams in this movie are in an unsupported format.

And then all I hear is the audio


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Yeah, what Hinrichfan said. Loads, but doesn't play.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

well you guys then must have old codecs

I'll re-encode using an old codec.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

What a ****in game...

I'm proud as **** of our guys...

If we played like that all the time we'd be a playoff team..

Thank you JC for playing your *** off so we could have a chance...

Thank you Linton for playing with some confidence...

Thank you Kirk, I love your edited, and we win by 10 if you don't get edited out of the game...

I'm proud man, great editedgame...

editedTHE REFS.

GO BULLS


Uh, please. Seriously. No masked swearing. Thanks for the pep talk from the potty-mouthed coach, but yeah. Guidelines.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Hell of a game by Crawford... but I wish we had won.

He did so much for the team... the three in the 4th and OT...


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> Bulls lose, refs win. hornets just benefit.


Couldn't have said it any better myself.

The refs completely controlled this game. But the Bulls, as always, made stupid decisions in clutch situations to lose the game. :sigh: 


Leaving Mashburn open at the end of the 4th and then having Brunson on Mash at the end of OT. I know it was a switch but the Bulls were playing just defense, Brunson shouldn't have even been on the floor.

I thought Kirk was actually gaining respect from the refs after watching the last 10 games but tonight completely changed my mind. Ridiculous.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

http://s92801878.onlinehome.us/hinrichbogusfoul3.avi

see if this works


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> well you guys then must have old codecs
> 
> I'll re-encode using an old codec.


muchas gracias. my codecs have been infiltrated and seized by very small men.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> http://s92801878.onlinehome.us/hinrichbogusfoul3.avi
> 
> see if this works


Nope


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> well you guys then must have old codecs
> 
> I'll re-encode using an old codec.


That was interesting.

I have WMP 9, and the same thing happened to me.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> http://s92801878.onlinehome.us/hinrichbogusfoul3.avi
> 
> see if this works


Message says "quicktime is missing software to play this file....unfortunately, the software is not available on the quicktime server" or something. I'm a mental midget when it comes to computers, so forgive my ignorance.

Thanks for posting it, though. THat's cool as hell to do.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> http://s92801878.onlinehome.us/hinrichbogusfoul3.avi
> 
> see if this works


Goes out to the net to download a codec and then bombs.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

maybe the NO refs have hijacked the quicktime server.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> maybe the NO refs have hijacked the quicktime server.


:laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

You know what? I'll encode the video files with really old codecs. I really want you guys to see how robbed we were.

I'm also recording the Skiles postgame video.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> You know what? I'll encode the video files with really old codecs. I really want you guys to see how robbed we were.
> 
> I'm also recording the Skiles postgame video.


You kick lots of ***. Thanks.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> You know what? I'll encode the video files with really old codecs. I really want you guys to see how robbed we were.
> 
> I'm also recording the Skiles postgame video.


Thanks a lot spongy!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

The Hinrich foul was a joke. For those who haven't seen it yet, Armstrong pushed Hinrich into Magloire while trying to come of a screen.

It was the first time I saw Kirk really show some emotion towards the refs.

The first technical foul on Kirk was horrible too. Baron just pushed him out of frustration and Kirk kinda laughed. Somehow the ref called a double technical.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Spongy for President!!

:kiss: 

:bbanana: 


:uhoh:


----------



## victor_vc (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks for the replay for Hinrich's sixth foul. However, I don't see why people argue it's a phantom call. Though it was accidental, he did run into a dribbling player. So why is the foul a poor call?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>victor_vc</b>!
> Thanks for the replay for Hinrich's sixth foul. However, I don't see why people argue it's a phantom call. Though it was accidental, he did run into a dribbling player. So why is the foul a poor call?


because he was pushed into the man. you are correct in that if he just fell on him, Kirk should have been called but there was a foul that happened before it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

a couple of post-game quotes off the AP wire.

*"I'm encouraged by the fact ... that we're making a lot of big plays now that we earlier weren't making -- big offensive plays, big defensive stops when we need them," Bulls coach Scott Skiles said. "There's nothing you can do (about Mashburn's game-winner). Good defense and the guy hits a fadeaway 3."*

:sigh: 

*"I wanted to play him tough because it would help our team win if you can contain him a little bit," Hinrich said of Davis.*

:sigh: 


http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/news/archive/2004/03/03/sports2327EST0738.DTL


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Alright guys.


Hinrich foul (divx 5 647 k) 

Hinrich foul (Windows Media 9 1.67 megs) 

Skiles Postgame, 7 megs.) 

If you can't see the skiles postgame, it doesn't matter because all you need to do is hear it.

tell me which codec you can see so I can encode further vids with it. but you guys should update your codecs. http://www.k-litecodecpack.com/


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Alright guys.
> 
> 
> ...


divx codec works fine for me. thanks a lot spongy. now i would appreciate it more if u could post some scoring highlights of hinrich n JC's vidieo clip in divx format.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> because he was pushed into the man. you are correct in that if he just fell on him, Kirk should have been called but there was a foul that happened before it.


the hornets must have paid the referee to screw hinrich.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> tell me which codec you can see so I can encode further vids with it. but you guys should update your codecs. http://www.k-litecodecpack.com/


I'm an idiot. Tell me what the hell to do here. Should I download the Mega Codec Pack?

I feel like William Baldwin at the Oscars.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> 
> 
> divx codec works fine for me. thanks a lot spongy. now i would appreciate it more if u could post some scoring highlights of hinrich n JC's vidieo clip in divx format.


i don't know man..i would but they have that disclaimer : "any parts of this broadcast may not be desseminated, retransmitted or rebroadcast without without the expressed written consent of the NBA" not that I care but not sure about fair use policy or what not.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by
> <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> ...


nah just download the 

K-Lite Codec Pack. and get the standard one and install.


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

hey everyone needs to watch what they say about the refs.you might hurt there feelings and get them so mad that they'll turn there jerseys inside out..


----------



## victor_vc (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> because he was pushed into the man. you are correct in that if he just fell on him, Kirk should have been called but there was a foul that happened before it.


ahh, thanks. It took a few replays, but I finally noticed the shove before the collision.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Alright guys.
> 
> 
> ...


The second one worked for me, thanks again spongy! I appreciate it


----------

